# Asian Nations Cup Qualifying Matches 14th January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Syria v China
 14/01/2009 12:00 GMT
  2.30 3.10 2.75  All Bets (2) 
Jordan v Thailand

14/01/2009 15:00 GMT
  1.85 3.30 3.60  All Bets (2)


----------

